# Trombone silliness - SlideCam!



## Lunasong

Trombonists attach GoPro cameras to their slides to create a POV duet.


----------



## Lunasong

This also qualifies as Slide Cam!

Trombonist skis whilst playing Wagner! Check out the Doppler!




part 2


----------



## Manxfeeder

Those clips _are_ silly. And skiing while playing a trombone is nuts.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------

